

Picozu Developer Preview - next generation HTML5 Adobe PS clone - panoramica
http://www.alinseba.com

======
rorrr
This is not a photoshop clone, not even close. At best, it's an attempt to
clone MS Paint.

Photoshop is an insanely complex tool that has very important things like

\- Color management, color profiles

\- RAW file support

\- 16-bit-per-channel images (as opposed to 8-bit)

\- Plugins (as filters, import, etc)

\- Scanner support

\- Retouching tools (clone, various selection tools)

\- Blending modes

You also majorly failed at:

1) The brush tool: <http://i.imgur.com/WLu0T.png>

2) The layers window displays the layers in the reverse order (the top one is
at the bottom)

3) No blending modes for the layers

4) Your fill tool stupidly fills the whole image, not what's in the
boundaries.

5) Your text tool is so primitive, forget about any serious typography.

